# [mplayer] utilisation mencoder (resolu)

## mcsky2

Bonjour,

J'avais un script avec mencoder (mplayer) pour transformer des images de webcam en video.

Je crois me souvenir que mplayer a été remplacé par libav (avconv)

J'ai essayé avconv mais c'est le nom des fichiers jpg qui pose problème. avconv ne travaille pas avec nomfichier*.jpg mais avec nomfichier%d.jpg ou %d represente le numéro du fichier. 

J'ai pas envie de renuméroter les fichiers. 

mencoder mf://$Datehier*.jpg -mf w=352:h=288:fps=25:type=jpg -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4 -oac copy -o $REP2.avi

J'ai essayé de réinstallé mplayer (dépendance avec ffmpeg) sans succès.

Merci pour votre aideLast edited by mcsky2 on Mon Nov 30, 2015 1:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

Salut,

En utilisant ffmpeg, tu devrais pouvoir te débrouiller car il supporte le "globbing" de cette manière :

(repris du wiki ffmpeg)

```
ffmpeg -framerate 1 -pattern_type glob -i '*.jpg' -c:v libx264 out.mp4
```

A première vue, je n'ai pas trouvé d'option équivalente sur aconv (mais je n'ai fait que survoler ...  :Wink:  )

Et, au fait, perso, ça fait longtemps que j'ai laissé tomber mencoder qui, si je ne me trompe, n'est plus trop suivi dans les versions récentes de mplayer  :Wink: 

----------

## mcsky2

Je croyais que ffmpeg etait obsolète.

----------

## ghoti

 *mcsky2 wrote:*   

> Je croyais que ffmpeg etait obsolète.

 

Loin de là !

Libav (qui fournit aconv) est un fork de FFmpeg (qui fournit ffmpeg).

Au début du fork, Libav fournissait également sa propre version de ffmpeg qui affichait un message comme quoi il était obsolète et qu'il vallait mieux utiliser aconv.

D'où le malentendu ...

Sinon, les deux projets évoluent chacun de leur côté et libre à toi de choisir l'un où l'autre en fonction de tes besoins/préférences mais pas les deux car impossible de les installer en parallèle.

FFmpeg (ffmpeg) semble plus riche en fonctionnalités (la preuve avec le support du globbing ...) mais le code de Libav est, paraît-il, plus propre.

Perso, je suis revenu à FFmpeg après un bref passage à Libav qui m'a causé quelques incompatibilités agaçantes.

Pour info :

The FFmpeg/Libav situation

FFmpeg vs Libav

ffmpeg/libav default in Gentoo

----------

